# A beautiful fawn-hooded boy up for adoption in LA/OC, California



## riot-bunny (Jul 29, 2012)

Photographs at: http://imgur.com/a/zjULN

I picked up this sweet little boy from a "free to good home" post on Craigslist. The poor little dude was living in a tiny fish aquarium, and the old owner didn't even know whether he was male or female. Ugh. 

Anyway, I am currently fostering him, but he needs a forever home ASAP. 

I have no knowledge on his age, but he looks fairly young and actually quite healthy! I'd estimate he's somewhere between 6mo and a year old. He's also very shy; he squealed and pooped outta fear the few times I've tried to handle him, although he is brave enough to lap almond milk out of my palm! If you're thinking of adopting him, just be prepared to give him much needed socialization and trust-building time. I think he'll blossom with the right owner and few more rat buddies. He's not neutered, so he'll have to be homed with other boys, or spayed females. 

If you'd like to adopt him, you can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## amyk2978 (Jul 26, 2012)

The bottom picture of him is sooooo cute, he looks like he's smiling! Anyway, as I'm sure you'll see from my location, I sadly won't be able to adopt him! Just couldn't resist commenting on the cuteness!


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

The person didn't happen to be called Breeda were they?


----------

